# New Tires: GXE fenders/wheel wells vs SE-R



## brianchia (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi

I would like to upgrade my tires on my 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE, which has a stock tire 185/65-14, to the Firestone Firehawk Indy 500 tire. The only problem is that this tire is only available to me in 215/60-14 and 185/70-14. I don't mind a larger tire, but I do mind rubbing. All of the tire stores say they won't fit without rubbing (but I have always been doubtful since I fit 33" A/Ts on an ML320 with no problems ). 

Anyways, Since the SE-R comes with 195/65-16's, which are almost an inch larger in diameter than the 185/65-14's on my GXE, I an wondering if fenders and wheel wells are the same dimensions on the SE-R's vs the 2001 GXE. If so, then fitting the larger tires in my GXE shouldn't rub, since the stock size for the SE-R is already larger.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the fenders are the same, the offset is different.


----------



## brianchia (Aug 11, 2004)

Is there more, or less offset in the new 16" wheels?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 16" wheels will fit fine. I used them for quite a while


----------

